# Kettenblatt



## BmXeR 2007 (2. Juli 2007)

hay

also  ich habe mir vor en neues kettenblatt zu kaufen 
ich habe jezz eins mit 41 Z.
und hinten habe 16 Z.
muss ich mir jezz ein kettenblatt mit ungraden zahlen kaufen ( z.b. 31 Z. )
oder gehen auch gerade zahlen ( z.b. 30 Z. )

und noch ne frage
welche kette is denn eigentlich gut ???

vielen dank schon mal 

mfg Viktor


----------



## KingsCrown (2. Juli 2007)

Die Anzahl der Zähne muss immer der dritten Quadratwurzel des ersten gemeinsamen Vielfachen des hinteren Ritzels sein. Ansonsten geht das nicht.


Nein. Ist egal ob gerade oder ungerade. 30-16 wäre bisschen leicht. 36-16 geht. Oder du musst hinten auch wechseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BmXeR 2007 (2. Juli 2007)

auf wie viel muss ich denn hinten wechseln wenn ich vorne 27 haben will ???
und weißt du welche für hinten richtig laut sind


----------



## BmXeR 2007 (2. Juli 2007)

also die ritzel meine ich 
und ich habe diese nabe von dem laufrad vom felt heretic 06 glaub ich
kann man die da auch um bauen


----------



## BmXeR 2007 (2. Juli 2007)

ich habe noch ne frage aber die gehört hier eigntl. nicht rein

wie kann man herausfinden ob man ne 1tl . oder 3  tl. kurbel hat ???


----------



## KingsCrown (2. Juli 2007)

entweder 10 oder 11. 10 ist minimal schwer als dein jetziger gang und 11 minimal leichter


----------



## paule_p2 (2. Juli 2007)

Für deine nabe wirst du max ein 13 t ritzel bekommen, (bald auch 12 von DK). Alles was kleiner ist geht nicht mit einer Nabe für Schraubritzle, wenn du hinten weniger Zähne willst wirst du eine ganz neue Cassettennabe mit driver brauchen.


----------



## BmXeR 2007 (2. Juli 2007)

also wenn ich hinten 13 t habe 
wie viel kann ich dann vorne maximal einbauen


----------



## paule_p2 (2. Juli 2007)

hm deine aktuelle übersetzung wäre ja 2,56 bei einer 32:13 übersetzung hättest du 2,46.


----------



## BmXeR 2007 (2. Juli 2007)

also ich habe jeztz 
odyssey freilaufritzel für hinten bestellt (13 T )
und 
kettenblatt mit 30  T

was wäre da denn die übersetzung ????
ist es  dann ein leichterer gang oder schwerer ???


----------



## bmxboys (2. Juli 2007)

BmXeR 2007 schrieb:


> also ich habe jeztz
> odyssey freilaufritzel für hinten bestellt (13 T )
> und
> kettenblatt mit 30  T
> ...



übersetzung is 2,3 geht noch  bin mal 25/14 gefahren des war scheise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ehrenfeld (3. Juli 2007)

BmXeR 2007 schrieb:


> also ich habe jeztz
> odyssey freilaufritzel für hinten bestellt (13 T )
> und
> kettenblatt mit 30  T
> ...



Gar kein Gang, denn voraussichtlich passt der Driver nicht auf deine Nabe. Oder hat das Chasm ne Flipflop und/oder das kleine Ritzelgewinde? Bin mir da grad nicht sicher.


----------



## ZoMa (3. Juli 2007)

BmXeR 2007 schrieb:


> also ich habe jeztz
> odyssey freilaufritzel für hinten bestellt (13 T )
> und
> kettenblatt mit 30  T
> ...



Wenn du mich fragst ist das deutlich zu leicht.. 36 / 13 ist gut, alles da drunter ist imo zu leicht.


----------



## BmXeR 2007 (3. Juli 2007)

ich habe das laufrad von meinem felt heretic 06 genommen da das laufrad von meinem chasm ne acht hat.


----------



## Raddon (3. Juli 2007)

Mein Gott, informier dich mal richtig bevor du irgendeinen Scheiss bestellst. 
30 - 13 ist außerdem viel zu leicht, das wird dich nach kurzer Zeit richtig ankotzen, aber ok. 
Für die zwei Felt Bikes hättest du dir außerdem ein Richtiges kaufen können.


----------



## KingsCrown (3. Juli 2007)

jop 30-13 ist nur mit 24 oder 26 zoll gut zu fahren.


----------



## Raddon (3. Juli 2007)

Irgendwie verbinde ich den Avatar von unserem Spezi da immer mit absoluten Volltr... Naja, egal. Jedenfalls hat es sich auch diesmal wieder bestätigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BmXeR 2007 (3. Juli 2007)

und dein avatar ist voll möchtergern


----------



## Son (3. Juli 2007)

so wie du


----------



## HEIZER (3. Juli 2007)

KingsCrown schrieb:


> Die Anzahl der Zähne muss immer der dritten Quadratwurzel des ersten gemeinsamen Vielfachen des hinteren Ritzels sein. Ansonsten geht das nicht.


----------



## crmo_basher (5. Juli 2007)

BmXeR 2007 schrieb:


> also ich habe jeztz
> odyssey freilaufritzel für hinten bestellt (13 T )
> und
> kettenblatt mit 30  T
> ...



Hey,

kleiner Tipp, bevor Du Dir weiteren Sch**ss anhören mußt, check bspw. www.paranogarage.de unter Extras haste´ne Übersetzungstabelle. Vergleich Deinen jetzigen Wert mit dem der Dir vorschwebt und umsetzbar ist.


----------



## BmXeR 2007 (5. Juli 2007)

ja ich habe jezz 32-13 bestellt
da 30 t gabs nich mehr


----------



## ZoMa (5. Juli 2007)

Na, da haste jetzt aber pech gehabt


----------



## BmXeR 2007 (5. Juli 2007)

wieso `??
ist 32-13 auch schei...sse zu fahrn


----------



## bmxboys (5. Juli 2007)

BmXeR 2007 schrieb:


> wieso `??
> ist 32-13 auch schei...sse zu fahrn


ne da is 2,5 bischen leichter als 2,75 also voll in ordnung


----------



## Hedonist (6. Juli 2007)

is ja voll trial hier ;


----------



## ZoMa (6. Juli 2007)

BmXeR 2007 schrieb:


> wieso `??
> ist 32-13 auch schei...sse zu fahrn



Ja sicher.. Ist zwar besser als 30, aber 36er solltest du schon haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BmXeR 2007 (6. Juli 2007)

bmxboys schrieb:


> ne da is 2,5 bischen leichter als 2,75 also voll in ordnung




32:13 ist nicht 2,75
es sind 2,462


----------



## ChristophK (6. Juli 2007)

ach hatter nu endlich gerafft, wie das ausgerechnet wird, nachdem es ihm vorher ca 8757595098557644387 x erklärt wurde?


----------



## BmXeR 2007 (6. Juli 2007)

ne ich habe bei parano geguckt 

aber ich kann es auch selbst aus rechnen 

man muss nur 32 geteilt dur 13 rechnen


----------



## Hopi (7. Juli 2007)

Sag mal wie alt bist Du eigentlich?

Ich habe mir mal deine MACHWERKE der letzten Wochen angesehen und frage mich wirklich wie unselbständig ein Mensch sein kann. Die Jungs haben es Dir schon X mal gesagt ERST SUCHEN DANN FRAGEN. 

Und zum Thema Übersetzung! solltest Du vielleicht erst mal sagen was Du eigentlich fahren willst!


----------



## ZoMa (7. Juli 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Sag mal wie alt bist Du eigentlich?



5 Euro auf 13


----------



## Son (7. Juli 2007)

10â¬ auf 13


----------



## BmXeR 2007 (7. Juli 2007)

Ich bin 13


----------

